# Question about this 67 Lemans



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

I found a craigslist ad without picture advertising a 67 LeMans for $6500 with rims and $5500 without. I emailed the person and asked him to send me some pictures. He sent me some pictures and stated that he wanted $9000 with rims and $7000 without. I'm not a big fan of the rims so I ask him to sale it to me for the price he was asking for on craigslist, he counter back with 6k. I got to thinking and this car seems to good to be true. The car looks like it's in great condition. Is this a normal price for this vehicle or should I follow my gut?


----------



## gotyorgoat (Jun 19, 2011)

Go check it out if it is local. $6k woudl be a great price if it is as good as it looks in the picture. Those wheels are horrendous.


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

It's 6 hours away. I don't like the rims either.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I would say for 6K this car is a scam. _*If*_ you go to look at it take a friend and a .45.:shutme


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm with Alky. It could be they are using the car as bait to lure you to them so that they can rob/kill you. The rims scream "Ghetto Thug" and are indicative of lower functioning folks. With some Cragars or Rally ones, that car would be a knockout. The paint is worth more than the asking price. I think it's a hustle.


----------



## psilentchild (Oct 3, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing. It just didn't seem right.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Plus there's no guarantee that photo is of the car they're trying to sell. For that matter, there's no guarantee they have a car at all.

Bear


----------



## etewald (Dec 27, 2011)

Where is it located? Maybe someone is a little closer and could check it out. Or meet you there with a 12 gauge or two. lol


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

6K without the ghetto cruisers is not all that far off for a Lemans post car around here. The market is down right now across the board.

I paid $2500 for a running '66 Tri power GTO (without the original engine), a '67 Lemans parts car, a '69 Tempest 2 door, a rough'65 Tempest convertible, a '65 GTO body shell for $2500, so deals are still out there.


----------



## KingJacobo (Jul 6, 2011)

I say bring a friend and a piece, and don't carry the cash on you.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Meet the guy with his car in front of the local police station and go from there.


----------



## KingJacobo (Jul 6, 2011)

geeteeohguy said:


> Meet the guy with his car in front of the local police station and go from there.


^^ Great idea!


----------

